# Taipan bites north Queensland boy on hand



## Wildcall (Apr 18, 2011)

Taipan bites north Queensland boy on hand | Courier Mail


----------



## mumofsnakelover (Apr 18, 2011)

Love how they say he had a snakebite caused by the snake...... He wouldn't have a snakebite caused by a grasshopper now would he!!!! Glad he is ok!!!!!


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 18, 2011)

On the hand did he pick it ?


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 18, 2011)

mumofsnakelover said:


> Love how they say he had a snakebite caused by the snake...... He wouldn't have a snakebite caused by a grasshopper now would he!!!! Glad he is ok!!!!!



Yeah well be thankful its not the American media covering this or the Taipan would be 20ft long, spitting fire and actively hunting and killing humans at every opportunity.

Glad he is okay...Extremely dangerous snake to be bitten by


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 18, 2011)

mumofsnakelover said:


> Love how they say he had a snakebite caused by the snake...... He wouldn't have a snakebite caused by a grasshopper now would he!!!! Glad he is ok!!!!!


 
that did highly degrade any possible quality of writing! 

yeah does sound like he tried to pick it up...
but I guess perhaps it was under something else he was picking up and didn't realize


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol. Here in America they do love to say crap about snakes. Not all of us Americans are ignorant when it comes to snakes.


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 18, 2011)

Btw, I hope the kid is ok and recovers.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2011)

Unlucky and lucky all at the same time. I hope he recovers okay


----------

